# Utah Police Officers Rescue Man and His Dog From Freezing Reservoir



## FastTrax (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

We go out on the ice every winter, but dear husband always does a thickness check beforehand.

We've witnessed some really scary ice accidents before, and it never fails, every year people lose their lives.


----------

